# [Q] Unable to install driver for Viper4Android XHIFI



## probuddha (Dec 19, 2013)

Friends

I just downloaded the Viper4ANDROID XHIFI Mod on my rooted Galaxy Nexus running Android 4.3 and also has BusyBox 1.21.1 installed

After installing V4A when I opened the app I was prompted with the driver I want to install; not knowing which is the right one for me I selected CortexAX with NEON (please advise me on the best to choose)

After that I repeatedly got the message "Driver install failed. Please confirm your phone has been rooted and busybox installed" - both of which has been done already. No matter which driver I select, I keep getting the same error.

I previously installed the V4A available on the Play Store but thought of getting the one straight from XDA

Please advise on how to get the driver installed and which is the right one for me

Many thanks!


----------



## CallerHoller (Dec 26, 2013)

probuddha said:


> Friends
> 
> I just downloaded the Viper4ANDROID XHIFI Mod on my rooted Galaxy Nexus running Android 4.3 and also has BusyBox 1.21.1 installed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a reply the official thread mentioning mounting with Terminal Emulator. I don't have enough post count to ask that member if there is anything necessary after installing drivers, like unmounting, or anything else.


----------



## weathertom (Jul 20, 2014)

probuddha said:


> Friends
> 
> I just downloaded the Viper4ANDROID XHIFI Mod on my rooted Galaxy Nexus running Android 4.3 and also has BusyBox 1.21.1 installed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you ever solve this issue? I'm seeing the same problem.


----------



## Nihal @A-JAX (Jul 20, 2014)

_Hello_

*Viper4Android XHIFI project has been stopped now by the developer .First try different drivers during installation .If it doesn't work try reinstalling busybox , it happened to me sometime back . Before that try V4A FX app also if it works then XHIFI may be incompatible . Last chance is to get the desired V4A driver (libv4a_xx_xx.so kernel file) from extracting apk and to place it in /system/lib/audio/ folder manually and reboot .
*
_Hope it works _


----------



## weathertom (Jul 20, 2014)

4shreyas said:


> _Hello_
> 
> *Viper4Android XHIFI project has been stopped now by the developer .First try different drivers during installation .If it doesn't work try reinstalling busybox , it happened to me sometime back . Before that try V4A FX app also if it works then XHIFI may be incompatible . Last chance is to get the desired V4A driver (libv4a_xx_xx.so kernel file) from extracting apk and to place it in /system/lib/audio/ folder manually and reboot .
> *
> _Hope it works _

Click to collapse



Thanks. V4A FX app appeared to install the driver fine, and I guess I don't need XHiFi if I have that. However, even though it is installed, it doesn't sound as if it is having any effect. I'll try uninstalling and re-installing it again.


----------



## Nihal @A-JAX (Jul 20, 2014)

_Helllo_

*Cheers ! Did you reboot after installing V4A FX driver ? If not do it and by itself V4A will be disabled and you should enable it in the master power controls in different sections (phone-speaker,headset,bluetooth,usb) of V4A app . Then you can modify each settings for your needs in realtime while hearing music . You can also check if driver is working or not in options/Driver Status . If any of these doesn't work use FX compatible mode in options .*

_Hit Thanks if it works !!_


----------



## weathertom (Jul 20, 2014)

4shreyas said:


> _Helllo_
> 
> *Cheers ! Did you reboot after installing V4A FX driver ? If not do it and by itself V4A will be disabled and you should enable it in the master power controls in different sections (phone-speaker,headset,bluetooth,usb) of V4A app . Then you can modify each settings for your needs in realtime while hearing music . You can also check if driver is working or not in options/Driver Status . If any of these doesn't work use FX compatible mode in options .*
> 
> _Hit Thanks if it works !!_

Click to collapse



Things are working now, thanks. I wound up needing to remove XHiFI and V4A FX, then re-installed just V4A, re-installed the driver, rebooted, reset it to be default music effect, and it's working again.


----------



## picaso86 (Jan 7, 2015)

I had this issue with my LG G2 (Verizon model) I was trying to install the Viper driver (High Quality sound) but my busybox couldn't install.  "Unable to verify my root" error.  So I tried a different route...

Use this app to install busybox (instead of the official one)  and it should work. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrummy.busybox.installer&hl=en

Good luck!


----------



## sgshubham (Jan 27, 2016)

*V4A Kernel file*



4shreyas said:


> _Hello_
> 
> * Last chance is to get the desired V4A driver (libv4a_xx_xx.so kernel file) from extracting apk and to place it in /system/lib/audio/ folder manually and reboot .
> *
> _Hope it works _

Click to collapse



Where can I find that kernel file? I am having the same issue. The message is "Driver Install Failed, the busybox found on your device does not work. 
This usually means you installed the wrong or broken busybox, V4A needs stericson bisybox to work. if you sure about having installed the proper busybox, then please confirm your device has been totally rooted."

Phone- Sony Xperia C
1. My device is properly rooted. 
2. Busybox is same to which the app redirects.

What are my options?


----------



## Nihal @A-JAX (Feb 6, 2016)

sgshubham said:


> Where can I find that kernel file? I am having the same issue. The message is "Driver Install Failed, the busybox found on your device does not work.
> This usually means you installed the wrong or broken busybox, V4A needs stericson bisybox to work. if you sure about having installed the proper busybox, then please confirm your device has been totally rooted."
> 
> Phone- Sony Xperia C
> ...

Click to collapse



Try reinstalling busybox from this app and try again. Manual installation of V4A driver is not working now.


----------



## voshchronos (Mar 14, 2016)

picaso86 said:


> I had this issue with my LG G2 (Verizon model) I was trying to install the Viper driver (High Quality sound) but my busybox couldn't install.  "Unable to verify my root" error.  So I tried a different route...
> 
> Use this app to install busybox (instead of the official one)  and it should work.
> 
> Good luck!

Click to collapse



Not working, same problem.



4shreyas said:


> Try reinstalling busybox from app and try again. Manual installation of V4A driver is not working now.

Click to collapse



Broken link...

I have busybox installed, and I am rooted, but V4A still says the installation failled. Getting truly frustrated.


----------



## anirudh_rocky (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeup, same thing...tried a couple of busybox's, different versions of V4A...no gettin through (Note2-eclipse v7)


----------



## FelphIkezawa (Apr 4, 2016)

*Same*

Been trying to install the driver for Viper4android,  but it says the busybox installed is not the right one. I'm rooted and have no custom rom installed. Anything to do so the viper4android can instal on my lg g3 t mobile?


----------



## JacRyan (Apr 7, 2016)

FelphIkezawa said:


> Been trying to install the driver for Viper4android,  but it says the busybox installed is not the right one. I'm rooted and have no custom rom installed. Anything to do so the viper4android can instal on my lg g3 t mobile?

Click to collapse



This fixed it for me:
"If anyone is having trouble installing driver for Viper4Android Just go to superSu settings and uncheck the namespace checkbox and reboot. After that the driver for Viper will install."
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66213614&postcount=21916

Posted by OGdroidster http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=7108123
Give him a thanks if this works for you :good:


----------



## Perkeleman (Apr 8, 2016)

No succes after uncheck the namespace checkbox and reboot. 
Nexus 5 MMB29x


----------



## JacRyan (Apr 8, 2016)

If this helps, running:
Busybox Free version 1.24.1
    Installed in system/xbin AND system/bin (dropdown on Busybox install screen under version)
SuperSU - Mount namespace separation UNCHECKED
SELinuxModeChanger set to PERMISSIVE


----------



## Perkeleman (Apr 8, 2016)

That did it! Thanks for superfast support!


----------



## j2juarbal (Apr 11, 2016)

JacRyan said:


> If this helps, running:
> Busybox Free version 1.24.1
> Installed in system/xbin AND system/bin (dropdown on Busybox install screen under version)
> SuperSU - Mount namespace separation UNCHECKED
> SELinuxModeChanger set to PERMISSIVE

Click to collapse



you just saved me sir, thanks!


----------



## jaster45282 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Worked perfectly*



JacRyan said:


> This fixed it for me:
> "If anyone is having trouble installing driver for Viper4Android Just go to superSu settings and uncheck the namespace checkbox and reboot. After that the driver for Viper will install."
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66213614&postcount=21916
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! This worked for me after a lot of frustration. Thank you very much.


----------



## serverpro (Apr 15, 2016)

JacRyan said:


> This fixed it for me:
> "If anyone is having trouble installing driver for Viper4Android Just go to superSu settings and uncheck the namespace checkbox and reboot. After that the driver for Viper will install."
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66213614&postcount=21916
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked for me as well! Wondering if this is a recent problem as I've had Viper installed up to a few days ago. Had to install on a new phone, same model.


----------



## probuddha (Dec 19, 2013)

Friends

I just downloaded the Viper4ANDROID XHIFI Mod on my rooted Galaxy Nexus running Android 4.3 and also has BusyBox 1.21.1 installed

After installing V4A when I opened the app I was prompted with the driver I want to install; not knowing which is the right one for me I selected CortexAX with NEON (please advise me on the best to choose)

After that I repeatedly got the message "Driver install failed. Please confirm your phone has been rooted and busybox installed" - both of which has been done already. No matter which driver I select, I keep getting the same error.

I previously installed the V4A available on the Play Store but thought of getting the one straight from XDA

Please advise on how to get the driver installed and which is the right one for me

Many thanks!


----------



## JacRyan (Apr 20, 2016)

JacRyan said:


> If this helps, running:
> Busybox Free version 1.24.1
> Installed in system/xbin AND system/bin (dropdown on Busybox install screen under version)
> SuperSU - Mount namespace separation UNCHECKED
> SELinuxModeChanger set to PERMISSIVE

Click to collapse



Glad to help everyone get Viper working[emoji106] 

Here is an alternative to SELinuxModeChanger, as SMC can leave your system vulnerable.

Using Root explorer or similar:
ADD a folder to /system, name it SU.D

Then

Using ADB or terminal emulator on your phone directly

Open a command prompt window on the*PC or emulator on the phone and issue the following commands (press Enter after each line):

su 

mount -o rw,remount /system 

cd /system/su.d 

echo '#! /system/bin/sh' > 50viper.sh 

echo '/system/xbin/supolicy --live "allow mediaserver mediaserver_tmpfs:file { read write execute };"' >> 50viper.sh 

chown root.root 50viper.sh 

chmod 755 50viper.sh 

cd / 

mount -o ro,remount /system 

exit

Reboot 


Now only Viper4Android will run in Permissive Mode.

Sent from my VS986 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## technique00 (May 8, 2016)

4shreyas said:


> _Hello_
> 
> *Viper4Android XHIFI project has been stopped now by the developer .First try different drivers during installation .If it doesn't work try reinstalling busybox , it happened to me sometime back . Before that try V4A FX app also if it works then XHIFI may be incompatible . Last chance is to get the desired V4A driver (libv4a_xx_xx.so kernel file) from extracting apk and to place it in /system/lib/audio/ folder manually and reboot .
> *
> _Hope it works _

Click to collapse



I have no audio folder in system/lib. There is however, a system/lib/soundfx and in there is libv4a_fx_ics.so Can someone please advise?  

I Flashed V4A_2.3.4.0_Enforcing_Lollipop.zip with TWRP on stock, rooted M 6.0.1 nexus 5x, with Busybox installed and selinux both permissive and enforcing and can't get driver to stick! I'm Prompted to install after every reboot. App storage perms are on.


----------



## achillesdmon (Sep 1, 2016)

JacRyan said:


> This fixed it for me:
> "If anyone is having trouble installing driver for Viper4Android Just go to superSu settings and uncheck the namespace checkbox and reboot. After that the driver for Viper will install."
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66213614&postcount=21916
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks mate, that worked like a charm on my Redmi1s


----------



## Jay4ü (Oct 5, 2016)

hi sir, I have more Problem installing the v4a installer. I have now installed Busybox and Root access. It says "Driver install Failed, Try to .,.,.,.,.,.,.Update.,..,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,Busybox is not installed correctly!!! Help!!! My device is Jiake JK-760 MTK6572 
Thanks.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,,.,.,.,.,.,.,..,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,..,.,.,.,.,,..,..,.,..,..,,,...,.,.,


----------



## Jay4ü (Oct 15, 2016)

ok sir. no problem! i haved discovered that the busysox is corrupt by stericson. I haved now solved the problem! The only thing u need is to download the attachment of my post and install it via custom recovery.


----------



## coolbeans2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

*I know this is old but at this time I had to do this.....*



achillesdmon said:


> thanks mate, that worked like a charm on my Redmi1s

Click to collapse



Ran into the same deal, around this time, had to do this to fix:

Here is what I found that fixes this:


OK all I have a fix for installing Viper on the Tab S.

Use any file explorer and navigate to /system/vendor/etc
Copy the audio_effects.conf in that location
Navigate to /system/etc and paste the file you copied there
Once copied change the permissions to match the other files in the /system/etc folder

Install Viper and it should work this time, apparently the audio.effects.conf file is expected to be in the /system/etc location and is not there by default for some reason....*"

Even though this file was where it said to copy to, contents were different. Either way, afterwards all I had to do was open the V4A apk and it asked to install driver, BAM........!!!!!!! Worked!

Zach

funny thing is now its NOT doing any of this............................. gf smh


----------



## layrissonjordi (Jan 18, 2017)

coolbeans2016 said:


> Ran into the same deal, around this time, had to do this to fix:
> 
> Here is what I found that fixes this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I tried everything that was quoted, but yours was the solution :good::fingers-crossed:


----------



## coolbeans2016 (Jan 18, 2017)

*hit the thanks button!*



layrissonjordi said:


> Thanks, I tried everything that was quoted, but yours was the solution :good::fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Don't forget the thanks button! :good:

Glad it helped!
zach


----------



## RampantGoat (Feb 22, 2017)

Absolute life saver, the super su thing worked for me, was pulling my hair out trying to install viper on a redmi note 3 pro, thanks.


----------



## Martianshlokus (Jul 13, 2017)

Nihal @A-JAX said:


> _Hello_
> 
> *Viper4Android XHIFI project has been stopped now by the developer .First try different drivers during installation .If it doesn't work try reinstalling busybox , it happened to me sometime back . Before that try V4A FX app also if it works then XHIFI may be incompatible . Last chance is to get the desired V4A driver (libv4a_xx_xx.so kernel file) from extracting apk and to place it in /system/lib/audio/ folder manually and reboot .
> *
> _Hope it works _

Click to collapse



Viper4android wont ask for root permission for su integrated in rom . To get the driver installed
1. Flash the lastest viper4android zip file
2. Restart the device and do the above mentioned process ( extracting apk and finding the libs). U will find 4 .so files
Restart the device
3. Follow this link androidfilehost.       com/        ?fid=24686680535467274  ( Bear with the url pls coz im a new user and xda is not allowing me to paste the outside url. Just clear the spaces) and download the zip file
4. Flash the zip file in recovery and clear the delvik cache
5. Restart the device
6. Tada u got the driver installed
 Note: I tried this for my zuk z2 plus running on CRdroid rom and twrp recovery and this worked fine for me. I'm not responsible for any bricked devices or errors. Try at your own risk. All you need is to follow everything and use a little sense. Peace


----------



## Craz Basics (Jul 15, 2017)

The fix I used was disabling "Mount namespace separation" in su app, then rebooting and reinstalling busybox. Then driver worked fine


----------



## rishabh2398 (Nov 9, 2017)

coolbeans2016 said:


> Ran into the same deal, around this time, had to do this to fix:
> 
> Here is what I found that fixes this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks brother.. i'hv literally been searching for a fix for days.. none worked but yours did :laugh:  Can't thank you enough..


----------



## BB23482 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nihal @A-JAX said:


> _Hello_
> 
> *Viper4Android XHIFI project has been stopped now by the developer .First try different drivers during installation .If it doesn't work try reinstalling busybox , it happened to me sometime back . Before that try V4A FX app also if it works then XHIFI may be incompatible . Last chance is to get the desired V4A driver (libv4a_xx_xx.so kernel file) from extracting apk and to place it in /system/lib/audio/ folder manually and reboot .
> *
> _Hope it works _

Click to collapse



Thanks man! I just created audio folder in system/lib/ and driver installed flawlessly.


----------



## Harshatxda (May 20, 2019)

*need tip  help for lollipop*



Nihal @A-JAX said:


> _Hello_
> 
> *Viper4Android XHIFI project has been stopped now by the developer .First try different drivers during installation .If it doesn't work try reinstalling busybox , it happened to me sometime back . Before that try V4A FX app also if it works then XHIFI may be incompatible . Last chance is to get the desired V4A driver (libv4a_xx_xx.so kernel file) from extracting apk and to place it in /system/lib/audio/ folder manually and reboot .
> *
> _Hope it works _

Click to collapse



hi,

i cannot see any audio/folder AFTER system/lib ------- there is no audio/folder option


----------



## Nihal @A-JAX (May 28, 2019)

Harshatxda said:


> hi,
> 
> i cannot see any audio/folder AFTER system/lib ------- there is no audio/folder option

Click to collapse



On recent Android versions, the path may be different. If treble enabled, then check at vendor/lib/audio


----------

